# Stationary Vortex Tunnel Idea



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I would love to do a spinning vortex tunnel but time, money and fear of law suites prevent it. I saw this Self contained disco ball and thought "That's It"! The ball is opaque with a light inside. The light escapes from holes in the ball to shine onto surfaces.
I can make a hoop greenhouse out of PVC pipe, cover it in a tarp or black plastic. Mount the ball sideways so that it will spin on its horizontal axis. The light will shine on the walls and provide the spinning effect without a bridge (to fall off of) or a circular framework for the spinning walls. I could even make the exit like the bathrooms in stadiums (like a Z) so that the door is not obvious and the light spots can work without impediment.

What do you think.

Here is the link for the ball
http://cgi.ebay.com/Spinning-DISCO-...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:0|293:1|294:30


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been looking into doing this with lazer pointers mounted to a rotating fixture. There is a site on EBay where you can get 100 for under a doller per item including shipping. I am not electronically trained so the stumbling block was how to wire them up to a power source. Replacing all of those button batteries would be difficult and expensive.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120115617479


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I remember a thread where someone tried to make a cylindrical version of the disco ball using a fluorescent tube. It failed due to the nature of fluorescent light.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the light would have to come from outside the vortex. Maybe one disco ball on both sides of vortex. I think a tube covered in mirrors not a ball would work better also? I have been trying to talk the haunt I work with into making one. I think you are on to something.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

How about mounting a few of the new super bright headlight bulbs on a iron pipe with high temp silicone as an insulator. Make this the central shaft. Affix a length of flue pipe from a hot water heater around it. Punch holes in the flue pipe to allow light to escape and rotate the flue with a gear motor and a contact wheel.mount the whole thing close to the ceiling inside so that the points of light move inside and onto the walls of the room.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Aquayne. Another vortex variation to consider. The link shows how it looks and gives a how-to that's not difficult. Just keep the laser at or below 5mW to keep it safe. Green is preferred due to the human eye being very receptive to that wavelength. I'd like to build one either this year or next (too many props, too little time).

Brandywine Cemetery - a set on Flickr

Also check out their fogger heads - very cool!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I think light ropes running the length of a tunnel and connected to a timer to cause a spinning effect would work well. I'm sure someone here could rig up the light timer. problem is that people would not have the bridge to lean on and will just fall over.


----------

